# Looking for a good zombie sound for my Zombie Grave Escape



## Erebus (Jul 28, 2009)

I built a Zombie grave escape but I am having trouble finding a good sound to go with it. I will end up finding a good sound, but then I have trouble making it loop so you can't hear when it starts over. What is everyone else using for your ZGE?


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Here's what I used for mine http://amazingsounds.iespana.es/frankenstein.wav

Also Poison Props Monsters & Zombies CD has some great SFX. Definitely worth the money if you're building props and need audio.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I figure I'll record something myself for my zombie. Roxy says it shouldn't say Brrrraaaiiinns. She thinks that's been over done.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Well I'm using the poison props cd - never can get enough brains I reckon!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I ripped all the zombie sound files off of a game CD... many different groans, gurgles, wheezes, grunts, and a few loud extended moans. Would take a little mixing time, but they could be recombo'd into0 just about any zombie scene I can think of. Video games are a gold mine for sound FX.


----------

